# #TOPIC: Emaar communities to feature eight mosques



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

what do you think about it?


Emaar communities to feature eight mosques
Emaar Properties has begun construction development of two of the eight mosques adding to the line up of amenities offered in its lifestyle communities' portfolio.









An artist rendering of Alwahid mosque at Arabian Ranches. 

Construction is underway for the Al Salam and the Al Rahman mosques at the Arabian Ranches and The Greens respectively. 

Others currently in various stages of design and approvals, include the Al Wahid mosque (Arabian Ranches), Al Muhaimin mosque (The Springs), Al Wahab mosque (The Meadows) Al Samad mosque (Lakes Town Centre), Al Raouf mosque (Emirates Hills) and Al Raheem mosque at Dubai Marina. 

All mosques will be built by UAE-based companies including, Al Gurg, Tijan and M3. DUTCO are the main contractors. The mosques, which will be managed by the Auqaf committee, will be completed by the end of next year. 

'Each mosque's design is unique. While adhering to the fundamentals of mosque design, we have allowed modernity to interplay with traditional architectural designs prevalent in this region,' said Nasreldain Mahamoud of Emaar Properties. 

'A mosque in every Emaar community is a promise to our homeowners which will be realised when the first prayers are held next year in the Arabian Ranches and The Greens mosques. We believe a mosque makes a real difference to the lives of community members while helping them play an active part in society, which is why a mosque is integral to any community we design and build,' he added. 

While minarets, vaults and courtyards will reflect the predominant influence of Islamic architecture, the contemporary designs will provide the right mix between the modern and the traditional. Light and space have been used in abundance to create a sense of tranquility and harmony befitting a place of worship. 

Emaar developments have been designed as master planned, self-contained communities with its own leisure, fitness and community centres, educational institutions and other necessary comforts befitting the lifestyles of Emaar homeowners.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Where did you get the news from?


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2004)

Very good news, hope Nakheel will take the same steps


----------



## BinDubai (Aug 31, 2004)

news paper


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

I think both Emaar and Nakhleeh have said that they will build mosques in their projects. i was wondering 8 mosques isnt little for huge projects like those? or maybe most of the resident are non muslims?


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

asd


----------

